# What cast on Passap E6000 for tuck stitch



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Hope someone can help me. Just had my Passap E6000 up-dated, new battery, memory etc.( mis-behaving pushers) Works beautiful now. I want to knit the tuck stitch pattern in the attachment for the center of a baby shawl, what cast on would be most suitable for this stitch. This is my biggest issue with Passap knitting. THE CASTING ON. WHICH ONE. Reading the Passap manual, it says pick a cast on most suitable to the stitch you are going to knit. I'm at a loss which one to use. 
I will be using an edge pattern out of the book Enchanted Edgings by Diana Sullivan. This I will knit on my Brother 950i.
I have a new grandchild due in November, a little girl this time, the male line has finally been broken, I'm so excited.
I hope I manage to get the shawl knitted, will add photo's when I do. So come on you talented knitters, please advise.
Thank you. Sue


----------



## evelynetricot (Jun 19, 2015)

hello Suedenie
maybe this blog page will answer your question :
http://cckittenknits.wordpress.com/2013/12/13/gossamer-tuck-lace-shawl-scarf-on-the-passap-e-6000/
I have done a swatch on my Duo 80 from the 'grossaamer tuck lace scarf' and it was tricky indeed to place your needles and pushers after the 1x1 rib but it is worth it. the result is lovely and I will try some shawls now. If you have a Ravelry account you can follow the link and download the pattern from Jana Trent

hope you will have fun doing it. :sm04:


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you for your help. I've had a look at the site. I can understand now what it means when they say in the Passap book, cast on according to the stitch pattern. Looking at the 1x1 cast on, you dont have that many stitches to move to reach the setting for the Tuck stitch design. Thank you. Sue


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh I love this pattern. Is it something that could be done on a punchcard machine with ribber? (Brother 260 bulky)

(edit) After careful studying of the picture, I think not, as you need to tuck on either bed at some point, correct?


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

On the E6000, do a dry run, using any cast on, say 3. (Without yarn). When doing st patt a the console will select the pushers when doing the empty rows, selecting the needles to be used. This is your start.. 

Once all the needles are selected (as per console), match them with the corresponding needles on the back bed.

This is the trick. Knit one row with yarn (no pushers) manually without console. Using the bodkin needle transfer the centre stitch of each scollop over to the opposing bed. Change locks to CX/CX and do 2 rows tubular, then locks to N/N, knit one row. Transfer the needles back to the correct position as per your diagram above. Park the yarn into the colour changer.

Now switch on the console, and programme your machine (pressing enter, do not override your programme already captured. When the console says "cast on" Press the ABC button and go straight into st patt A. Do the empty rows, push the pushers out of working position that is not needed. Your console should state RC0. Set your lock the same, and off you go.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you, will try it. You make it sound so easy.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Your right in what you say. I'm going to have a go at this pattern, it is beautiful. Will let you know how I get on.


----------

